

Ask HN: [Opinion] Will Cicada 3301 be back? - Nib

What do you think ? I&#x27;m really looking forward to it, but nothing seems to have popped up in the last few days, and it&#x27;s 17th Jan already.<p>With the amount of hype around it, it won&#x27;t be back I guess...
======
simonblack
He/she/they have lost interest in the game. "Been there, done that."

